# Laminated Pendant



## broitblat (Aug 9, 2009)

I actually ran into a pre-laiminated board at Woodcraft and thought it would make a nice pendant.




 

Walnut, Oak, Padauk.  I tried to be very careful, but still ended up with some bleed-over of the padauk into the oak, but I like the combination nonetheless.

  -Barry


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## mickr (Aug 11, 2009)

nice colors..I like orange oak..


----------



## louisbry (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice pendant!   Like the colors.


----------



## el_d (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Barry.


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice, Do you use a Forstner bit for the hole or??


----------



## broitblat (Aug 12, 2009)

Nick said:


> Very nice, Do you use a Forstner bit for the hole or??


 
I have used Forstner bits for the hole on some of these, but I think I used a narrow parting tool for this one.

  -Barry


----------

